# replacing the timing belt of a seat ibiza 1.6



## alfreddoublet (Feb 8, 2013)

can anyone tell me the procedure of how to replace the timing belt on a seat ibiza 1.6 petrol or if there are any site i can refer to. help would be appreciated


----------

